# Does Exercise Bring On IBS-D Flare Ups?



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

I know we were talking about heat triggering ibs-d attacks in another topic, but my experience today has got me wondering if exercise contributes to D as well.i've been regular for a while now until today. i also hadn't been to the gym for a week & 1/2 until this morning. while i'm at work today i start getting crampy and i know i'm going to have D or at the least loose stools.Does all that moving around and jumping up and down upset the fragile system i have? all i did was some nautilus and some marching/jogging in place. sheesh.just wondering if anyone else has noticed this. maybe i'm just having a "bad" day and the exercise is irrelevant. -jj


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

JenJen,Good to see you back on the boards. I have been on a strict workout schedule for five weeks and I am doing great. But let me say, I haven't had an IBS-d attack in months!


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

JenJen,I have actually noticed exercise helps my IBS-D. I think because it helps release stress and anxiety. Even during non-IBS times I have gotten an upset stomach after too much exercise.KARL


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

JenJen,Good to see you back on the boards. I have been on a strict workout schedule for five weeks and I am doing great. But let me say, I haven't had an IBS-d attack in months!


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

JenJen,I have actually noticed exercise helps my IBS-D. I think because it helps release stress and anxiety. Even during non-IBS times I have gotten an upset stomach after too much exercise.KARL


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2001)

Jenjen - I've experienced what you described. If I stay regular with exercise, it does help reduce stress. But sometimes the physical "stress" of exercising affects me - especially if I haven't exercised for a while - as you described


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2001)

Jenjen - I've experienced what you described. If I stay regular with exercise, it does help reduce stress. But sometimes the physical "stress" of exercising affects me - especially if I haven't exercised for a while - as you described


----------



## GI Jane (Nov 10, 2000)

Some days I have problems running or jogging, but do ok on lower impact machines like the stairsteppers. Some days I can do lots of ab work, other days one situp will trigger cramping.So, yup, some days more vigorous exercise seems to trigger me.


----------



## GI Jane (Nov 10, 2000)

Some days I have problems running or jogging, but do ok on lower impact machines like the stairsteppers. Some days I can do lots of ab work, other days one situp will trigger cramping.So, yup, some days more vigorous exercise seems to trigger me.


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

Exercise is a good news/bad news thing for me. If I don't exercise enough, things don't move well either intestinally or mentally. If I exercise too much, it brings on IBS attacks and insomnia and other unpleasantness. Even if my work schedule and weeks-long IBS attacks do not interrupt, I have a hard time finding the perfect balance of just enough exercise. I pay if I teeter over either way from that balance!Sometimes I get really carried away and do ab crunches and/or use the ab machine at the gym. This either (a) strengthens my gut and makes things better, or (







really ticks off the gut gods and I spend the next few days with cramps and worse D.It's all about balance. Gawd dang it!







Love,Lydia


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

Exercise is a good news/bad news thing for me. If I don't exercise enough, things don't move well either intestinally or mentally. If I exercise too much, it brings on IBS attacks and insomnia and other unpleasantness. Even if my work schedule and weeks-long IBS attacks do not interrupt, I have a hard time finding the perfect balance of just enough exercise. I pay if I teeter over either way from that balance!Sometimes I get really carried away and do ab crunches and/or use the ab machine at the gym. This either (a) strengthens my gut and makes things better, or (







really ticks off the gut gods and I spend the next few days with cramps and worse D.It's all about balance. Gawd dang it!







Love,Lydia


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

I sure do notice that when I bike ride or do something in sthe order of excercising I usually get cramping and an uncomfortable stomachache.


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

I sure do notice that when I bike ride or do something in sthe order of excercising I usually get cramping and an uncomfortable stomachache.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Since large amounts of exercise can cause diarrhea in normal people (so I don't think it's just a delicate system issue, it is something than can upset robust systems as well), it makes sense that it could trigger problems in IBSers with lower amounts of exercise.You may want to stick to walking rather than jogging or running. A substantial number of marathoners get "runners diarrhea" during heavy workouts.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Since large amounts of exercise can cause diarrhea in normal people (so I don't think it's just a delicate system issue, it is something than can upset robust systems as well), it makes sense that it could trigger problems in IBSers with lower amounts of exercise.You may want to stick to walking rather than jogging or running. A substantial number of marathoners get "runners diarrhea" during heavy workouts.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

HI JEN,I HAVE STARTED TO DO SOME MALL WALKING IN THE LAST MONTH OR SO, THE ONLY THING I'VE NOTICED IS THAT IT SORT OF BREAKS UP THE GAS AND MOVES IT ALONG..SO NEVER WALK BEHIND ME.I DO FEEL BETTER ALL THE WAY AROUND WHEN I GET SOME EXERCISE. SO I WOULD SAY JUST TAKE IT A LITTLE EASY AND TRY TO KEEP TRACK OF WHAT YOUR DOING AND WHAT SEEM TO BOTHER YOU. ONCE AGAIN WE WITH IBS ARE LEFT ON OUR OWN TO SOLVE OUR PROBLEMS. HAVE A GOOD DAY.SHARON


----------



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

HI JEN,I HAVE STARTED TO DO SOME MALL WALKING IN THE LAST MONTH OR SO, THE ONLY THING I'VE NOTICED IS THAT IT SORT OF BREAKS UP THE GAS AND MOVES IT ALONG..SO NEVER WALK BEHIND ME.I DO FEEL BETTER ALL THE WAY AROUND WHEN I GET SOME EXERCISE. SO I WOULD SAY JUST TAKE IT A LITTLE EASY AND TRY TO KEEP TRACK OF WHAT YOUR DOING AND WHAT SEEM TO BOTHER YOU. ONCE AGAIN WE WITH IBS ARE LEFT ON OUR OWN TO SOLVE OUR PROBLEMS. HAVE A GOOD DAY.SHARON


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2001)

Hey Jen,I am glad that I am not the only one with exercise woes. I haven't been able to run in months. It seems to make things move through my body a lot faster and I end up spending more time in the washroom (or the bush if I am outside!) more than actually running. I started taking Dicetel last Thursday and it seems to be helping with the pain that I used to get but I am still working on the D. I do find that doing more low impact exercise helps but it's not as fun is it? I am going to try Yoga within the next few weeks and I am still trying to get a decent workout in in the meantime. Good Luck!Piper


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2001)

Hey Jen,I am glad that I am not the only one with exercise woes. I haven't been able to run in months. It seems to make things move through my body a lot faster and I end up spending more time in the washroom (or the bush if I am outside!) more than actually running. I started taking Dicetel last Thursday and it seems to be helping with the pain that I used to get but I am still working on the D. I do find that doing more low impact exercise helps but it's not as fun is it? I am going to try Yoga within the next few weeks and I am still trying to get a decent workout in in the meantime. Good Luck!Piper


----------



## kenny macdonald (Aug 19, 2001)

JenJenI thought that no one else had this problem. I've had this for a long time - even before I had real bowel problems.Exercise for me can be particularly painful - especially running or jogging. Heavy work has the same effect. I get pain in the lower abdomen and a feeling that I need to use the bathroom. My doctor never heard of this before.Kenny MacDonald


----------



## kenny macdonald (Aug 19, 2001)

JenJenI thought that no one else had this problem. I've had this for a long time - even before I had real bowel problems.Exercise for me can be particularly painful - especially running or jogging. Heavy work has the same effect. I get pain in the lower abdomen and a feeling that I need to use the bathroom. My doctor never heard of this before.Kenny MacDonald


----------

